# First Assessment Done



## nzimmig (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have launched my residence application 2 months back.
I got a reply last month, that they have done my first assessment and want some medical test again, which i have sent again to London Branch now they are in normal range.

My question is what they mean by first assessment, are my documents, points, experiance qualify for residance.

Now what they do after the first assessment.

Here is exact text which VO sent me via email.

"
Thank you for your application for a resident visa which we received on XX XXX 2011.
Our assessment of your application
We have completed a first assessment of your application and need more information before we can proceed further. 

Please send the following:
"
Medical test


----------

